# Failed first ivf cycle



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi. I have just had first failed ivf cycle and now would like to know how soon can I start the next one.
Im 35 had 2 blastocysts implanted and the other 8 embryos were not suitable for freezing. Please help!


----------



## Francine (Oct 19, 2010)

Hello yellowhope and welcome to FF!  Sorry to hear that your first cycle failed.  I am not certain but thought I'd let you know that my first IVF cycle failed too.  I didn't get as far as ET and had nothing to freeze unfortunately but we we were keen to get started again asap.  That was back in May.  We had a post treatment consultation within 2 weeks and they recommended that we wait for three natural cycles before we went ahead again.  We were ready  to start again in October but we got started in November.  At the time I felt that it was so long to wait but looking back I can see that the break does help you prepare mentally and physically for the next round.  I'm 34 and we have been private both times.. only now on the NHS list.  Your clinic will be able to advise you.

There are so many girls on here who can share their experiences, hoping you are ok and that this helps in some small way.

Francine


----------



## Francine (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi yellowhope, just wrote you a message and it didn't post for some reason.  I'll keep this shorter in case it happens again. Sorry to hear about your failed treatment.  I can understand your desire to get going again, we were the same. After our last cycle failed out clinic recommended we wait for three natural AFs before starting treatment again.  It might vary from clinic to clinic - if your clinic offer you a post treatment consultation then that will give you a chance to ask lots of questions.  In the end just with long cycles and clinic slots we waited 5 months, it felt like forever but I do think I needed some time to prepare mentally and physically.  

Best of luck xx


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Francine. I'm sorry to hear that your first cycle failed too.  The review appointment has been arranged for the 20th Dec. so I guess we will know more then.  I think the hardest thing about having this type of treatment is all the uncertainty.  You are right we do feel we want to jump in there straight away again, but I think the benefit of your hindsight has let me see that we will need time to prepare emotionally and physically for the next.  My husband is absolutely devastated. We have been ttc for three years and hoped against hope that it would work first time.  Thank you so much for your kindness. Best of luck for number 2!!!


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi as others have said each clinic is different but i believed that most clinics said to wait at least 2-3 months. xx


----------

